# Long exposure setting for Canon 20D?



## seemoo (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi

I recently went on a camping trip and wanted to take some long exposure pictures of the stars. I use the Canon 20D and I noticed that the longest exposure in Manual or Shutter Priority is 30sec. (it also has the "bulb" setting, but that requires keeping the button pressed; not very good for stable images)

Is there a way of setting a longer custom exposure (for example 1, 2, 5 or 10 minutes)?

Thanks a lot for your help.

simon


----------



## table1349 (Dec 7, 2006)

Bulb  mode with a [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Canon Remote Switch RS-80N3 or a [/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Canon Timer Remote Controller TC-80N3 if you want to spend big bucks.
[/FONT]


----------



## seemoo (Dec 8, 2006)

thank you for your quick reply.

wow, very expensive for such a simple piece of equipment. It seems to me that all those functions should already be included in the camera's software from the beginning.

So what's the difference between the $50 the switch version RS-80N3 and the cheaper RS60 E3 ($17). Does anyone have some recommendations?

thanks again


----------



## David (Dec 8, 2006)

If you have a 20D you'll need the RS-80 N3, because the RS-60 E3 has a different 'plug' and is therefore not compatible. The 60 was designed as I remember to be compatible with the EOS 300 and 350 cameras, whereas the 80 is designed for the 1D's down to the 20d.

The 80 N3 is worth the money, and has a lock down feature so you won't have to stand around and hold it for those long exposures.

David


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 8, 2006)

> Is there a way of setting a longer custom exposure (for example 1, 2, 5 or 10 minutes)?



All you need is a remote with a lock down switch and a watch.  I got one on E-bay...Adit was the 'brand' and it was made in China.  It's not very robust...but it was cheap and it does the trick.


----------

